# PDA mit Internet verbinden



## deadline (18. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich hab einen Casio Cassiopeia EM-500G PDA mit Windows CE 3.0.
Und nun will ich den Pda über die Docking Station (über usb angesteckt) mit dem Internet verbinden. Geht das so ohne weiteres oder braucht man da Zusatzprogramme?

Über die Suche und bei Google hab ich nichts passendes gefunden.


mfg
Christian


----------



## loetmann (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Du mußt bei Verbindungseinstellungen in ActiveSync [ ]Netzwerk-(Ethernet) oder DFÜ... anklicken.

Ein Gruß


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Juni 2006)

Bin mir jetzt zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber es sollte standardmäßig "Internet" eingestellt sein, wodurch eine Verbindung mit dem Internet problemlos funktionieren sollte.

Einfach am PDA den IE aufmachen und antesten, wenn das Teil in der Docking-Station steht.


----------



## loetmann (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab nochmal bei mir geguckt.
In ActivSync unter Optionen -> Regeln -> steht bei mir Duchgang->Büro.

Und bei Datei*->Verbindungseinstellungen: ein Häckchen bei 
[x]Netzwerk-(Ethernet) oder DFÜ...

(*Bei verbundenem Gerät)

Ich glaub das mit Büro/Internet hat eine andere Bedeutung, wichtig ist das Häckchen bei Verbindungseinstellungen (das ist Standartmäßig aus).

Ein Gruß


----------



## deadline (23. Juni 2006)

also wenn ich den IE aufmache und z. B. Google aufrufe dann kommen folgende Meldungen:

1. "Verbindung vorhanden. Um sie zu trennen... etc pp"

2. "USB-Buchsen-Vorgabe: Verbunden

3. "Die Seite nach der Sie suchen kann nicht gefunden werden"

also ich hab kein Plan was da nicht geht...

Nachtrag:
 Und bei ActiveSync steht nirgends was von Netzwerk-(ethernet) oder so... Welche version verwendet ihr? Ich hab jetzt die 4.1


----------



## loetmann (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hast Du evtl. eine Firewall auf dem PC laufen? ActiveSync darf da nicht geblock werden!

Ein Gruß

edit: ich habe die 3.8.


----------

